# Olivia '13' Wilde ist Mutter geworden



## brian69 (25 Apr. 2014)

.





 Schauspielerin Olivia Wilde ist Mutter eines Jungen geworden. 
Sie und ihr Verlobter Jason Sudeikis bekamen ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind. 
Der Kleine hört auf den Namen Otis Alexander.
Zitat Olivia am Mittwoch bei twitter: *"Ladies and gentlemen, Otis Alexander Sudeikis has LEFT the building! (I'm the building) "*


An dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Apr. 2014)

glueck09 

Das ist doch mal ein halbwegs vernünftiger Promi-Kind-Name, auch wenn manche der Meinung sind sich über Otis lustig zu machen nur weil es eine gleichnamige Firma (stellt Aufzüge etc. her) gibt.

Ich persönlich freue mich darüber das die Zeit der kugelrunden Eventbilder erstmal vorbei ist.


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2014)

Der Name ist grausam


----------



## tom009 (25 Apr. 2014)

also ich finde otis ist ein schöner name.

es gibt schlimmere.

hier in d z. kim.

kann sowohl für mädels als auch jungen gelten.


----------

